

Symmetrical surveillance is our only option - darkpicnic
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/30f9c2a72b8d

======
geophile
Ironic, since you've got to sign in just to read the article. tc;dr (too
creepy, did not read).

~~~
darkpicnic
I think the site still maintained the draft in cache; try now

